# MIT Dormitory Patrol



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dormitory Patrol
Institution:
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/08/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Job Number:* 16094

*Functional Area:* Student Services

*Department:* Housing

*School Area:* Dean for Student Life

*Employment Type:* Full-Time

*Employment Category:* Non-Exempt

*Visa Sponsorship Available:* No

*Schedule:* F-TU, midnight - 8:00 A.M.

*Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity. *

*DORMITORY PATROL*, _Dean for Student Life-Housing_, to be responsible for providing safe and secure housing for all residents and guests. Will perform alert, careful monitoring and patrolling of undergraduate and graduate buildings; observe and patrol designated buildings to prevent fire, unlawful entry, and vandalism; monitor security cameras, fire and smoke alarms, window locks, interior and exterior lights, and maintenance problems and take appropriate action; properly monitor assigned two-way radio for dispatched calls; immediately respond to incidents of fire, medical emergency, flooding, water discharge, hazardous materials, and other incidents; follow set policies and procedures in monitoring residents and guests who are entering buildings; report all trespassers and disturbances to campus police; and perform resident lock-outs.

*Job Requirements*

_REQUIRED_: a high school diploma or GED; working knowledge of all standard office software; and the ability to communicate effectively and exercise good judgment at all times, especially in emergency situations. The position involves ascending/descending multiple levels of stairs; both remaining stationary and traversing assigned buildings, often for long periods of time; and lifting and/or moving weights of up to 40 pounds. Will be assigned a radio and electric wand and be expected to wear proper dress which includes a department-issued uniform. *Job #16094*

The schedule for the position is Friday to Tuesday, midnight to 8:00 A.M., with Wednesdays and Thursdays off.

6/7/18

MIT will conduct a background check (including checking criminal records) for finalists, For current MIT SEIU members, this background check will be done for finalists who are bidding for a promotion or for a voluntary transfer to another clarification or seniority unit.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html


----------

